# April on a canalboat and Scotland week after



## jfbookers (Jan 28, 2014)

I have done canalboats and am comfortable with them. We are just South of Manchester and interested in any information or suggestions about the area.
Same for the next week in Inverness. Walking seems to be the main activity or touring distilleries. I like both but again any must see/do things would be nice.
Yours,
 Jim


----------



## Blues (Jan 29, 2014)

Around Inverness -- My wife and I found Culloden very moving and impressive.  Easily worth the half day we spent there. Fort George was somewhat interesting; there was an historical fair there when we went.  Clava Cairns was worth a look, though it won't occupy more than 30 minutes of your time.  And we were too late to tour Urquhart Castle on Loch Ness, though it looked very impressive from the outside.  I wish we had gotten there before it closed for the evening.

A little further afield, Elgin Castle was also very impressive, though it's mostly just a ruin.  Oh, and Cawdor Castle is very modern and impressive, with beautiful grounds.

-Bob


----------



## wgaldred (Jan 29, 2014)

The Highland Folk museum in Newtonmore, just south of Aviemore is worth a visit and it is free admission. www.highlandfolk.com.
We also enjoyed the guided tour of Brodie Castle http://www.nts.org.uk/Property/Brodie-Castle/ which is run by the National Trust for Scotland.
Willie


----------



## jfbookers (Jan 29, 2014)

*Inverness after Manchester canalboat*

Thanks for the suggestions I will research them. Keep them coming. Yours,
Jim


----------



## Blues (Jan 30, 2014)

Depending on how long you'll be in Scotland and how much of the country you'll be covering, you may want to look into the Explorer Pass:

http://www.historic-scotland.gov.uk/explorer

We were about 10 days in Scotland, including Edinburgh, Inverness, and Ballater; so we had plenty of time to go castle-hopping.  The Explorer Pass was a great value to us.  Admission to Edinburgh and Stirling castles alone nearly paid for it.  The rest was bonus.  You can buy it online, or they sell them at some of the major sites (Edinburgh, Stirling castles).  If nothing else, looking at their map of covered castles will give you a good idea of what you might want to see; though there are certainly other historic sites that aren't covered by the pass and hence not on the map.

HTH,
Bob


----------



## JudyH (Jan 31, 2014)

How many of you will be on the canalboat?  DH and I would like to do it, but can't convince anyone else.


----------



## jfbookers (Feb 7, 2014)

*Canalboat*

When my wife and I did the canalboat about 6 years ago we had a friend from Wales with us the first 2 days then just the two of us on a 1 bedroom boat.
The Master bedroom was one of the most comfortable I have slept in. It was about 6.5 ft wide and had a great duvet. This trip there will be 4 of us in a 2 bedroom boat. It says it can sleep 6 but that sounds uncomfortably tight. The boats are 7 ft. wide and 45to55 ft. long.
My wife never got the hang of steering the boat but I didn't have any trouble and she got good at operating the locks.
I think I would recommend 3 or 4 sailors. There are other posts about canalboats on TUG (a few of them mine) I am happy to answer any questions my limited canalboat experience allows me to,


----------



## kwelty (Feb 8, 2014)

jfbookers said:


> When my wife and I did the canalboat about 6 years ago we had a friend from Wales with us the first 2 days then just the two of us on a 1 bedroom boat.
> The Master bedroom was one of the most comfortable I have slept in. It was about 6.5 ft wide and had a great duvet. This trip there will be 4 of us in a 2 bedroom boat. It says it can sleep 6 but that sounds uncomfortably tight. The boats are 7 ft. wide and 45to55 ft. long.
> My wife never got the hang of steering the boat but I didn't have any trouble and she got good at operating the locks.
> I think I would recommend 3 or 4 sailors. There are other posts about canalboats on TUG (a few of them mine) I am happy to answer any questions my limited canalboat experience allows me to,



What were your fuel cost and docking fee charges like?


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 9, 2014)

*Decks on Canalboats*

We almost exchanged for a week on a narrowboat, but then I looked more closely at the photos on the websites.  It seemed to me that there wasn't much outdoor space at all, even on the 2-bedroom/2 bath boats.  If there is seating, how much?

I'd like to be able to watch the scenery al fresco, not through a window from the cabin area.

Is my perception wrong?  I hope so!


----------



## jfbookers (Feb 9, 2014)

*Hope this helps. Scotland info still requested*

Had a longer reply but it disappeared.


There is no itinerary - you set your own agenda. In a week by canal you are likely to cover the distance you could cover in an hour by car. No previous experience is necessary, as our boats are extremely easy to handle and full tuition is given at the start of every holiday. Three able bodied guests are required to operate the vessel. 
Each boat at Anderton Marina in Cheshire is fully equipped with everything you would expect to find in a high quality holiday cottage. From kettle to cheese grater and bedding to umbrella, each home comfort has been thought of in the comprehensive inventory. Boats range in length from 25ft to 70ft. 

The basic skills of canal boating are quickly learnt, studying for the RYA Inland Waterways Helmsman's Certificate can give extra confidence to the first timer or develop skills of even an experienced boater. Comprehensive cruising information is in a manual on the boat and details are sent out with the holiday documents to introduce you to the theory of locks and the 'rules of the road'. There are buoyancy aids available free of charge for both children and adults at the marinas (compulsory for children under the age of 18 and non-swimmers). They do not need to be booked in advance and should be requested upon arrival at the Marina so the correct size can be fitted. A maximum of two dogs per boat are permitted at this Marina. 

Alert Notes:
£500 Refundable Security & Damage Deposit, this is taken as a credit card swipe and is refundable subject to the boat being returned clean, in good order and on time. Pets £30 per pet per week. 4 Berth Utility Fee £40, 6 Berth Utility Fee £57.50 per week. £100 fuel deposit - The boat is handed over ready fuelled but does not include the fuel consumed. A fuel deposit is payable at the start of your holiday. At the end of your holiday period the boat must be refuelled and any difference to the deposit paid will be refunded or charged. £50 Damage waiver - optional, but recommended. 


Docking is free if you don't block canal traffic.

Outside seating is somewhat limited bur should be adequate foe 4-5.
Two back with the tiller and 3 on bow

I don't remember being upset with the fuel charges. It is powered by a 13 horse power diesel engine that has to be run occasionally when at rest to keep the batteries charged.


----------

